# Tomato Aspic ring TNT



## kadesma (Apr 20, 2011)

Tomatoe aspic made with fresh sweet tomatoes then when set fill senter of unmolded aspic with Prawns and aioli, or scallop ceviche and avocado mouse or bay shrimp and cuccumber with aioli, avocado mouse  or a spicy lime dressing. Nice with tiny finger sandwiches  made with anchovy mashed with garlic a little mayo and then put on buttered bread, rye and smoked salmon, cucumber tea sandwiches. I make my tomatoe aspic with tomatoe concasse I use kosher salt 1 tea. 1 small red onion diced 8 cloves of garlic peeled2-3 stems of thyme and basil 1 baay leaf  2 celery ribs lease attached 2 paks of unflavored gelatin 1/2 cup cold water Tabasco  combine all ingredients except gelatin  bring to boil and reduce heat and simmer 20 min. remove from heat and discard  bay leaf, thyme, basil and celery, Soak the gelatin in the 1/2-cup cold water 5 min. then add gelatin to hot tomatoe liquid Pour the liquid into a 4 cup mold refrigerate til  mold is firmly set at least 3 hrs. dip mold In hot water slap a platter over the top invert mold Serve Immediatly or refrigerate til ready to serve, Avacado Mouse In small bowl soak 1 pack of unflavored gelatin for 10 min in cold water (2 tab.) cold, stir til dissoulved. Set aside cool slightly. In a med bowl combine 1/4 c. fresh lemon  or lome juice if  you prefer 1 cup of pureed avocado,1/2 tea. graound cumin and salt, koshaer salt, 1 tea Tabasco 1/2 c. creme fraiche 
Pour this mixture into a small mold til completely set. unmold and  serve right away.  If any one would like the spicy lime dressing let me know and I'll post. Dinner bekons
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2011)

kadesma said:


> clip yummy goodness......If any one would like the spicy lime dressing let me know and I'll post. Dinner bekons
> kadesma


 
Yes, please!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, please!


here ya go  Spicy lime dressingIn a small bowl, combinethe juice of 4 lime about 1/3 cup with 1 minced shallot and  6 cloves crushed garlic.Whisk in 1/4 cup evoo 1 tea cayenne and kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper give the dressing a taste and fix thseasonings. If you don't like a lot of heat adjust the cayenne
enjoy kades..
.BTW I love this over sliced avocados and sliced tomatoes, with a slice of thick crusty bread and butter and several very large shrimp. Lunch is served


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2011)

This sounds way too good!  Thank you, Kades!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2011)

This all sounds wonderful Kades!!  I haven't thought of tomato aspic in years..my mom used to make it with Snappy Tom.  I'm definitely going to do all of this some hot summer day (just around the corner).  
One question though......


> I make my tomatoe aspic with tomatoe concasse


What is tomato concasse?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> This all sounds wonderful Kades!!  I haven't thought of tomato aspic in years..my mom used to make it with Snappy Tom.  I'm definitely going to do all of this some hot summer day (just around the corner).
> One question though......
> 
> What is tomato concasse?


It's tomatoes prepared so they can be added to soups,salsa's ,salads It is simply tomatoes very finely chopped almost to a pulp, I have a recipe for goldentomato concasse it's so good add1 shallot minced and minced garlic cloves and a tab. of fresh minced basil and some salt. this goes into 3 lbs. of golden tomatoes
Reg tomatoe concasse 3 lbs of ripe red tomatoes and sakt ti taste,
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2011)

Gotcha Kades, thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Gotcha Kades, thanks.


Good Lord I hope so I keep putting my fingers on the wrong keys
kades


----------

